
 Stop delegating. What you can learn from Joe DePinto, CEO of 7-eleven - wglb
http://blog.inklingmarkets.com/2010/02/ceos-getting-dirty-what-you-can-learn.html
======
gchpaco
"Stop delegating" had me thinking of that "micromanagement is god" jackass a
couple weeks back. The gist of this is that DePinto spent a bunch of time
working at doing the same stuff normal worker bees do to learn more about the
business, which is quite sensible.

~~~
GFischer
I agree that the title is misleading, but this is good advice.

On the company I work for (insurance sector), they tried to implement an
"internship" program in which people from different parts of the company
(especially software development) would spend some time in different parts of
the company, so we'd learn what they do and how our work impacted theirs
(greatly in the case of software development of course).

Sadly it was cancelled, but I thought it was a great idea at the time.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
I worked a saturday in manufacturing years ago. Quite different from software
development! I learned they entered the hard disk badspot table into the bios
three times during testing! We went right back and fixed the format tool to
preserve the entries. Saved manhours of work per week.

------
jfarmer
This isn't not delegating. Not delegating would be installing yourself as a
manager of an underperforming store, say.

Instead, this is an application of Genchi Genbutsu.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genchi_Genbutsu>

~~~
j_b_f
Related Sivers article: <http://sivers.org/trust-but-verify>

------
jwecker
My rules of thumb:

* Don't ask anyone to do something you're not willing to do yourself (willing doesn't mean that it's smart for you to be the one doing it)

* Don't ever delegate by abdicating responsibility

* If there isn't any follow-up, it wasn't really delegated.

* Allow properly aligned incentives to do a lot of the "delegating" for you.

[edit- formatting]

~~~
padmanabhan01
//Don't ask anyone to do something you're not willing to do yourself

So what happens to the kind of work that one would rather not do, but needs to
be done?

~~~
ajdecon
"Rather not" isn't necessarily the same as "unwilling".

If it's work you'd simply find unpleasant or boring but would still do if it
had to be done, delegating it is not a bad thing. (With perhaps the caveat
that you should do it at least once so you fully understand it.)

If it's work that you would not do under any circumstances, the proper
question might be: why are you allowing your company to do this? Or why are
you working for a company that does this?

~~~
jwecker
absolutely. For more minor tasks the point is more subtle- it forces you to
make sure you're delegating because it is the best thing for the organization,
and not because you simply don't feel like doing it and happen to be in a
position to delegate.

Interestingly, even if you (as the delegator) aren't aware of the difference,
the people you are delegating to are most likely picking up on it, and it will
have an enormous impact on their motivation and trust.

There is a cumulative effect here. If someone who is consistent on that first
point were to call you up and ask you to fly to a meeting on his/her behalf on
a Saturday evening, you'll (emotionally, at least) have no problem doing it.
If, on the other hand, someone who is _not_ consistent on this point asks the
same thing (whether or not you've consciously realized it) you will likely
have some degree of resistance or outright resentment.

You have a big potential investor coming over tomorrow and the office is a
wreck. A poor leader would delegate the cleanup simply because he/she can, and
people will pick up the psychological cues. A good leader will ask himself if
he's willing to do it but can better the organization more if he does
something else, and only if there is a positive answer will he delegate the
job. And again, people will pick up the psychological cues.

------
minouye
Reminds me of the founder of JetBlue, David Neeleman. He used to help with
bags, serve drinks, and frequently got into the nitty-gritty.

------
ektimo
_in this clip he learns that folks working at the stores feel they aren't
really part of 7-eleven as a whole company and can't advance anywhere_

Reminded me of <http://www.theonion.com/content/node/38690>

_LOWELL, MA–Jeremy Novato, a recent graduate of a well-respected Lowell high
school, has secured a position with the McDonald's Corporation, a high-ranking
Fortune 500 company. "I'm tremendously excited to have this opportunity to
work with the world's number-one restaurant chain," said Novato, 18, pouring
ketchup into a large metallic pump dispenser at the $41 billion company's
Exeter Road branch Monday."_

------
johnl
I would delegate but with feedback. After a while the guy is going to get in
everyone's way. And by feedback I would mean more than numbers crossing his
desk.

------
quellhorst
From the video, the CEO is upset they are throwing away donuts. Donuts are
unhealthy and they shouldn't be giving those away to poor people anyway.

~~~
metamemetics
[http://www.scientificblogging.com/news_releases/study_low_in...](http://www.scientificblogging.com/news_releases/study_low_income_equals_high_obesity)
"low income equals high obesity"

